# Cost of Synvisc injection in Mx



## izzenhood

A Synvisc injection for the knee costs about $1200 US at my Orthopedists office in Colorado. Are injections cheaper in Mexico? I've read that a lot of clinics offer suspect Synvisc alternatives but of course I would want the real stuff.

Thanks

Stephen
Grand Junction, Colorado

Miningclaimmaps.com


----------



## RVGRINGO

When you get to Mexico, ask your orthopedist for the details. I doubt many of us can advise you.


----------



## joaquinx

SYNVISC ONE | Farmatel


----------



## izzenhood

*Cheaper than US apparently*

Thanks Joaquinx

That works out to about $470 US so even if an Orthopedist in Mx charged $100 to inject it that still works out to about 1/2 price compared to in the US.

I wonder if the drug price is the same in MX and the US but my Dr. charges $730 just to inject it.

Regardless, $600 US almost pays airfare down to MX for a mini vacation.


----------

